# New 7 strings, by a french luthier



## stormrider66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm Patrick from France

I'll here, show you, my 7 strings project, build by a French luthier, named Sebastien Rouillon. His guitars are named SEBASTON.

You can take a look at Sebaston Custom Guitars on the website:Sebaston Lutherie

So how this thread will function? All the specs will be revealed, step by step, following the presentation of pictures

Sorry if my english isn't very good, but I hope you will enjoy following the thread


*SPECIFICATIONS
*
Style: 7 strings electric guitar
Name: Sebaston

*BODY*
Shape:
Body wood:
Top wood:
Construction:

*NECK*
Headstock style:
Back contour:
Neck wood: 3 pcs quatersawn maple
Fretboard wood:
Number of frets: 24
Fret size:
Custom inlays:
Fingerboard radius:
Scale length:
Neck dimensions:
Other:

*ELECTRONICS*
Pickup:
Pickup configutation:
Pickup switching:
Controls:

*HARDWARE*
Bridge:
Tuners:

*FINISHES*


----------



## jcbakz (Jan 13, 2011)

subd!


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

So the building of the guitar has just begun.

Here are some pics of the neck building process; it's a 3 pcs quatersawn maple neck


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 14, 2011)

im gonna laugh if this is Huf.

Welcome! have you decided what style pickups?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> im gonna laugh if this is Huf.
> 
> Welcome! have you decided what style pickups?



Huf isn't from France


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

well I'm not Huf, it's my first thread here.

All my project is finalized, and for the pickups, I keep the brand secret, but there will be no EMG on this one, as we can see on many 7 strings. All passive.

When I've got pictures of the pickups, I will put them on the thread, and you'll know wich brand I've choosen. This will happen with the next pics, the luthier has just recieved the pickups.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 14, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I'm not Huf, it's my first thread here.
> 
> ...


 
BKP Coldsweats


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 14, 2011)

lundgren M7?


----------



## Senensis (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't worry, this is not Huff - Sebaston is a pretty well know Luthier in France  All his builds turn out to be pretty nice and he is not outrageously expensive (unlike most other french luthier). So I will be following this nice project, I am curious !

And is that a small veener between the maple planks on your neck or is the picture funky ?


----------



## mag7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Senensis said:


> Don't worry, this is not Huff - Sebaston is a pretty well know Luthier in France  All his builds turn out to be pretty nice and he is not outrageously expensive (unlike most other french luthier). So I will be following this nice project, I am curious !
> 
> And is that a small veener between the maple planks on your neck or is the picture funky ?




yes it is a veener


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2011)

What's the body wood going to be?


----------



## mag7 (Jan 14, 2011)

it is a surprise


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Senensis said:


> Don't worry, this is not Huff - Sebaston is a pretty well know Luthier in France  All his builds turn out to be pretty nice and he is not outrageously expensive (unlike most other french luthier). So I will be following this nice project, I am curious !
> 
> And is that a small veener between the maple planks on your neck or is the picture funky ?


Hi Senensis, thanks for this reply
Yes SEBASTON makes really nice guitars, his popularity is growing here.

You can also follow the french version of this project, on a french forum:Mon projet de guitare 7 cordes par le luthier S. Rouillon

Yes there are two very small veeners of walnut, between the maple planks.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

aleXander an ralphy1976: well tried, but you have to wait some days to know what the pickups will be. But you are right on one point, not necessary a "common" brand, like SD or DM.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

mag7 said:


> it is a surprise


Hello, mag7

Excellent to see you here, you're welcome on this thread


----------



## mag7 (Jan 14, 2011)

thank you !

it's dificult for me because a speak anglish poorly 

I do a presentation on a other topic for you know who i am


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

mag7 said:


> thank you !
> 
> it's dificult for me because a speak anglish poorly
> 
> I do a presentation on a other topic for you know who i am


Yes I know that you have difficulties with english language (even more than me), but I'm really pleased to see you on this thread.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2011)

mag7 said:


> thank you !
> 
> it's dificult for me because a speak anglish poorly
> 
> I do a presentation on a other topic for you know who i am


It's alright man, not everyone speaks fluent English. You may have some spelling errors which is to be expected, but I understand what you're getting at. I think you mean " it's difficult for me because I speak English poorly"? Anyway welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll enter the quiniela.
Ebony or ziricote board.
Benedetto pickups.
oh, and quilted maple top.


----------



## mag7 (Jan 14, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell yes sorri XD


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> It's alright man, not everyone speaks fluent English. You may have some spelling errors which is to be expected, but I understand what you're getting at. I think you mean " it's difficult for me because I speak English poorly"? Anyway welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


You're right, just a point, she's a woman, named Magalie. She's the wife of the luthier Sebastien Rouillon; she will help me in the reply of technical questions about the building of the guitar.

She knows all the secrets of this one


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I'll enter the quiniela.
> Ebony or ziricote board.
> Benedetto pickups.
> oh, and quilted maple top.


Some options listed here are very attractives....


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> You're right, just a point, she's a woman, named Magalie. She's the wife of the luthier Sebastien Rouillon; she will help me in the reply of technical questions about the building of the guitar.
> 
> She knows all the secrets of this one


Lucky her! I'm dying to see it finished already .


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 14, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Lucky her! I'm dying to see it finished already .


4 months to wait approximately


----------



## mag7 (Jan 14, 2011)

yes 4 months, sometimes it's a little less depending on the progress of other projects.

if you have any questions feel free to violin ask, I answer the best, I registered for it


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 14, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> 4 months to wait approximately


Fa-fa-fa four!?


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Four to six months, depending on how much he has others guitars to build, or to repair.

But in the coming four months, you'll have many pictures to see, and a very good idea of the instrument. I'll detail the specs of the guitar as precise as possible.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2011)

Four months is good as far as waiting times go; most luthiers are 8+ months easily.


----------



## mag7 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes we have in France luthier who gives time in 18 months we advise based on order book


----------



## Al NiCotin (Jan 15, 2011)

mag7 said:


> yes 4 months, sometimes it's a little less depending on the progress of other projects.



Yup its OK for me, I take a 4 months subscribtion to follow this thread 

Always nice to read about the work of a luthier (i mean a luthier with skills in reference to his site)

just FYI and as far as I can see he learned with Kamel Chenaouy (pionneer with Patrice Vigier of memory guitars a looooong time ago ) and ex owner of Apex guitars (not the ibanez ).


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Al NiCotin said:


> Yup its OK for me, I take a 4 months subscribtion to follow this thread
> 
> Always nice to read about the work of a luthier (i mean a luthier with skills in reference to his site)
> 
> just FYI and as far as I can see he learned with Kamel Chenaouy (pionneer with Patrice Vigier of memory guitars a looooong time ago ) and ex owner of Apex guitars (not the ibanez ).



Hi Al NiCotin
thanks for your message, it's the aim of this thread, share my experience of a luthier's guitar with others guitarists here. Hope you will enjoy reading, following the building progress.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello it's time to reveal my pickups choice. Many people can be surprise, because I think they're not very common, but I'm sure they will sound fantastic (I already play on two pickups from these brand)

Well, the pickups will be SP CUSTOM brand

What's that? Simply the best pickup I've played in my life.

SP CUSTOM is a brand established in the south of France, and they make two big families of pickups: SP CUSTOM LITE, with industrial process and low cost, and SP CUSTOM DELUXE, that are handwound pickups, all the pickup is hancrafted.

In my guitar, there'll be very special pickups, designed for my lutier so they are named SP CUSTOM SEBASTON LUTHERIE. Pickups made for Metal, believe me

As you probably don't know these brand (but I may be wrong?), take a look at the website, in english version SP Custom Handwound Pickups & Handmade Guitars and parts
Some samples are avalaible on the website

And now the pics


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 16, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> *SPECIFICATIONS
> *
> Style: 7 strings electric guitar
> Name: Sebaston
> ...


Cannot edit first post, edit button has disappeared


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are curious about SP CUSTOM pickups, take a look at specs and just listen to some samples

VerStyle pickup: VerStyle Luxe

Savage Beast pickup:Savage Beast Luxe

Chaosland pickup: ChaosLand Luxe


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, time has come to post some new pics. Sebastien is still working on the neck; now the wood is perfectely well stabilized, and, as you can see, the truss rod and two carbon fiber neck rods have been placed.


----------



## Daemon (Feb 12, 2011)

Ton projet à l'air bien cool, je le suit avec attention


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 12, 2011)

Daemon said:


> Ton projet à l'air bien cool, je le suit avec attention


Merci, sympa


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, 

the work on the neck is always on progress; some new pics here


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 6, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> Hi,


Caparison Devil's Tail headstock.
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
I love that headstock, props man.
This looks like it will be a killer build.


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Tranquilliser,

thanks. I also love Caparison Devil's Tail headstock, looks like if it's a reverse one (which has my preference), and it's the perfect shape according to the concept of the guitar, that I keep secret for the moment.

Sebastien makes fantastic guitars, and this one will be a killer, no doubt


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried to go to the website, sadly, I cant speak french, how much do these builds commmonly cost?


----------



## mag7 (Mar 7, 2011)

Prices are displayed in euro on the 1st picture of each model in the gallery's website.

each guitar is customized to each price quote is given on the basis of desired specification


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 7, 2011)

Exactly,

as Sebastien builds the guitar you're dreaming on, it's hard to give a unique price. They are 100% custom guitars, with your specifications, and the price depends on what woods you want, electronic, parts, finishes.....even inlays can be customs, as would be mines.

To give you an idea, my guitar cost me nearly 1650, and this ivery close to the best price in France for a ESP NT-7.

So it doesn't take me much time to take the decision that my 7 will be a Sebaston: I choose all spec, will have awesome woods, handcrafted pickups that are made for this guitar according to woods and expected tone; all that for the same price as an "industrial" guitar!

I would be very pleased to answer any question about Sebaston's guitars, just send me PM


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there, I've got some new pictures for you.

That's new? The body wood is revealed: French Walnut

The body shape is based on the LAG ARKANE but it has been modified to give a more agressive feature to the guitar; Sebastien has redrawn the horns and the body will be lightly modified

Let's go for some pics (others will come shortly)


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking Great! I dig the headstock as well.


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Looking Great! I dig the headstock as well.


Thanks ;-)


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 30, 2011)

this is going to be badass


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 30, 2011)

looking good !


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thx, here comes some new pictures


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 30, 2011)

French walnut eh? Looks pretty nice, are french walnuts easier to crack than english walnuts? (I kid)


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 30, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> French walnut eh? Looks pretty nice, are french walnuts easier to crack than english walnuts? (I kid)



ah ah, perhaps but not sure

I just give the information it's french wood, because like for every wood, the original location is linked with sounding specifications. I was looking for a body wood that would be very accurate, and my luthier advise me European walnut. From what he has experimented, the European walnut is more accurate than the US one, and it sound a little different. And what he had in stock, was french walnut.


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now it's time to reveal what the top would be: Spalted Walnut (bookmatched)

Some new pics for you:

















The peghead veneer


----------



## Thep (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 30, 2011)

Spalted Walnut.. A man after my heart you are. The looks much better than spalted maple (which I don't care for, but that looks awesome).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks great so far!


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thx guys, I felt in love with the spalted walnut top the first time Sebastien sent me the picture, and it took me 2 seconds to decide this would be the top of my first 7.

I'm really happy with the result now it's set on the body.

Keep on looking this thread, in the coming weeks I'll reveal and show pics of the uncommon fretboard wood, and the custom inlays


----------



## mag7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all

it has advanced a sudden we will have another shot soon next step is bonding the veneer head and smashes all the electronics (pickups, selector, ...) in a nutshell it makes holes ^ ^


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 31, 2011)

mag7 said:


> Hello all
> 
> it has advanced a sudden we will have another shot soon next step is bonding the veneer head and smashes all the electronics (pickups, selector, ...) in a nutshell it makes holes ^ ^


Can't wait to see that!!


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just forgotten to mention that the peghead veneer is in walnut also, it's not spalted, but a very nice figured piece. 

Think it will match the body very well.

Thanks to Sebastien for spending hours searching and finally founding these one.


----------



## mag7 (Mar 31, 2011)

anything, he is a perfectionist. And that little extra, he was happy to find it. He did not want something that is too far away from the table, so that it does not shock visually.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 1, 2011)

This is coming together really well man!


----------



## 7 strings of wonder (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry i just wanted to put that


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 1, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> This is coming together really well man!


I think so, thanks man

The peghead veneer comes from that piece of walnut


----------



## Toe_Cutter (Apr 1, 2011)

Subscribed.
Awesome looking build. Can't wait to see it with the fretboard.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toe_Cutter said:


> Subscribed.
> Awesome looking build. Can't wait to see it with the fretboard.


Thanks man, that's very cool. 
The fingerboard's wood is a surprise, I just can say that it will be a very nice quatersawn piece of exotic wood.
Also the inlays will be customs, giving the guitar the final touch of its theme.


----------



## metallidude3 (Apr 1, 2011)

wow dude thats coming out quite awesome!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 2, 2011)

metallidude3 said:


> wow dude thats coming out quite awesome!


Thanks, I'll show some others pictures in the next two days, that will be very cool.


----------



## burnsfs (Apr 2, 2011)

This is going to be ill as hell!!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 2, 2011)

burnsfs said:


> This is going to be ill as hell!!


----------



## caparison_x (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking nice man, i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys,
there will be some new pictures in the next days, as Sebastien is making holes for pickups and electronic parts.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you like this


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you going to leave the maple edge showing, or bind the headtsock? Or is the bottom part just not finished size yet. TBH, I kind of like the maple edge showing.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Are you going to leave the maple edge showing, or bind the headtsock? Or is the bottom part just not finished size yet. TBH, I kind of like the maple edge showing.


There will be neck and headstock binding; that's why you can see the maple.


----------



## avenger (Apr 5, 2011)

This guitar is unreal!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everybody, some new pics here; the back of the headstock has been sanded, and the work on headstock's binding has begun


----------



## iacovetti (Apr 13, 2011)

this thread is a tease, every time i see it bumped i think its going to be finished


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2011)

DAT PURPLE THANG.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 13, 2011)

iacovetti said:


> this thread is a tease, every time i see it bumped i think its going to be finished


The guitar will be finished in May, and today the work on the fretboard will begun.

I really want to share with the members of this forum all steps of the building process, and as soon as I get some new pics, I put here; I thought it was more funny not to reveal all the specifications from the beginning, so yes this thread is a tease, and I hope you appreciate it like this


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

I've just received some new pics: the binding of the headstock is finished, and you will see the fretboard: it's Zebrawood, quatersawn. The thickness of the fretboard is about 6 millimeters.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a zebrawood fretboard before. I like it.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 15, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a zebrawood fretboard before. I like it.


Thanks, 
it's the same for me, I've never seen a zebrano fretboard before. From now, Sebastien will work on the inlays, so there will be more pics next week.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some new pics today; I will show you the inlay at the 12th fret, great job by Sebastien, it's in ebony, as all the inlays will be.













Do you believe me, the name of the guitar is SEBASTON SCORPIO!!


----------



## caparison_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice. Keep this updated!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm really digging that fretboard wood, looks sick already. Can NOT wait to see the final product . Keep it up man.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for your support guys, Sebastien and myself, we really appreciate it.

If there is no delay, the guitar will be in my hands on May, so in the next weeks, there'll be a lot of pics.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 19, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> Thanks for your support guys, Sebastien and myself, we really appreciate it.
> 
> If there is no delay, the guitar will be in my hands on May, so in the next weeks, there'll be a lot of pics.


This post just made my day.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 19, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> This post just made my day.


----------



## mag7 (Apr 19, 2011)

hello thank you to all the compliments my husband (luthier) appreciates it encourages to see your comments.

if you have any questions about the technical side I do not hesitate to respond best


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 19, 2011)

The ebony inlay looks really cool, slightly understated, which I like.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks amazing! and a really cool inlay!
I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys

Yesterday, Sebastien has finished to carve all the inlays from the piece of ebony; so it's time to dig in the fretboard and then stick the ebony inlays.

When this will be done, I'll put some new pics


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 20, 2011)

looking great dude!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 20, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> looking great dude!


Thx


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, amazing job by Sebastien:

the compound 12"-16" radius has been made
all the inlays are glued
the black neck binding is glued


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hotness.

I would never have a guitar with a scorpion inlay though ...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 21, 2011)

Sick inlay! This build still has me on edge dude. MUST...SEE... FINAL... PRODUCT!!! ( not over use of caps here)


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 22, 2011)

So next step will be to glue the fretboard on the neck.

One more month to wait before I got the guitar

Thx guys


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've just received 4 new pics


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 22, 2011)

this. is. amazing. 
i would never have had a scorpion inlay either.. but this makes me want one!!! great work by the luthier!!! and great design by you!!!!


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow this thread keeps getting better and better!
Can't wait to see the final product dude, it promises to be quite awesome


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 22, 2011)

Very very cool.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you guys for your comments, I really appreciate them, as Sebastien, the luthier does. 

I've got some new pics for you


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 23, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


>


 That fretboard looks like it was photoshopped on or something  but really, lookin amazing so far man. Majorly lovin' the zebrawood fretboard!


----------



## mag7 (Apr 23, 2011)

no no the photo is not the only changes to retouch photos that I made &#8203;&#8203;is the reduction of weight and returned if it is taken vertically


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2011)

That is one dusty workshop, haha. Looks stunning though.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 23, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> That is one dusty workshop, haha. Looks stunning though.



Not dusty, just slightly sanded

Jumbo frets pics


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some new pics from the last couple of days.

Necks specifications:

Scale 26.5"
Width at Nut 47mm
Width at Last Fret 66mm
Thickness at 1st 19mm
Thickness at 12th 21mm
Compound Radius 12"-16"

For the neck's back contour, I asked the luthier something close to the Ibanez Wizard


----------



## jordanky (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit... Do want!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking sick!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for your enthusiasm. 

Sebastien makes an awesome job, as usually. Next step is finish process, that will begin in the next two days.

I've updated specs:

*SPECIFICATIONS
*
*Style:** 7 strings electric guitar*
*Name:** Sebaston Scorpio*

*BODY*
*Shape:* Modified LAG Arkane
*Body wood:* Walnut
*Top wood:* Spalted Walnut
*Construction:* Neck-thru

*NECK*
*Headstock style:* Caparison Devil's Tail
*Back contour:* Ibanez wizard
*Neck wood:* 3 pcs quatersawn maple
*Fretboard wood:* Zebrawood
*Number of frets:* 24
*Fret size:* Jumbo
*Custom inlays:* Arrow and scorpion
*Fingerboard radius:* Conpound 12"-16"
*Scale length:* 26,5"
*Neck dimensions:
*Width at Nut 47mm
Width at Last Fret 66mm
Thickness at 1st 19mm
Thickness at 12th 21mm
*Other:* 2 Carbon fiber neck rods

*ELECTRONICS*
*Pickup:*SP Custom Sebaston Lutherie
*Pickup configutation:* H/H
*Pickup switching:*
*Controls:
*
*HARDWARE*
Bridge:
Tuners:

*FINISHES*


----------



## anarki (Apr 29, 2011)

I really like the hybrid specs on this guitar.

very cool how you've taken the different elements of ibanez, lag and caparison to make something new.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 29, 2011)

anarki said:


> I really like the hybrid specs on this guitar.
> 
> very cool how you've taken the different elements of ibanez, lag and caparison to make something new.



Thanks,

I really like how Sebastien has modified the horns of the original Lag body shape, giving the guitar a more agressive appearance.

Also the Caparison headstock matched perfectly scorpion's sting.

Sebastien has begun finishing job, as you can see on the latest pics


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, this rules. Body binding might've tied the whole thing together nicely, but it's hardly needed. Good choices on everything.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 29, 2011)

Duude can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you guys

One month to wait, and the guitar will be finished.....the longer month of May in my life


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good under all that dust  

You are a man of taste.


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 30, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Looking good under all that dust
> 
> You are a man of taste.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 30, 2011)

gorgeous, man


----------



## stormrider66 (May 1, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> gorgeous, man


Thanks


----------



## CD1221 (May 1, 2011)

that is awesome. great build.

mighty thin neck profile!


----------



## xRiCoRex (May 1, 2011)

She is really cool, Sebaston make beautiful guitar, good idea for the 26.5 scale lengh and the conpound radius


----------



## anarki (May 3, 2011)

You definitely made the right choice to invest in this custom.
For the money you wouldnt even get close to the time, experience and thought that went into making a guitar like that.

Are you having a clear coat applied?


----------



## stormrider66 (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thank you for those comments; Sebastien is very happy that you appreciate his work. It's absolutely true that he makes fantastic guitars, and the price range is so excellent.

Yes, there"ll be clear coat applied.


----------



## stormrider66 (May 17, 2011)

Today's pics











[/quote]


----------



## Leuchty (May 17, 2011)

Wow!

That looks INCREDIBLE!


----------



## stormrider66 (May 18, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Wow!
> 
> That looks INCREDIBLE!



Thanks to you, and to all guys that like it 

Two more weeks to wait, and the guitar will be in my hands


----------



## Goatchrist (May 18, 2011)

Wow! Nice! Love that fretboard.


----------



## stormrider66 (May 18, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Wow! Nice! Love that fretboard.


Thanks man, 

the fretboard is zebrawood, quatersawn, and sound bright, like maple.


----------



## turenkodenis (May 18, 2011)

beautiful instrument!!!


----------



## stormrider66 (May 18, 2011)

turenkodenis said:


> beautiful instrument!!!


Thanks


----------



## stormrider66 (May 27, 2011)

Sunday D-DAY!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 27, 2011)

Not only does it look amazing but even the finish... Wow. Makes me wish I lived in France/Europe.


----------



## abadonae (May 27, 2011)

its like after watching this happen bit by bit, after seeing it basically finished im still waiting to see the string and pickups fitted. just so the finished product effect can kick in.

This looks amazing though man, real happy for ya


----------



## stormrider66 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for those comments. 

Sebastien will finish the guitar today (electronic and pickups), and tomorrow, will be THE day; really impatient for hearing the guitar

I'll be back at home Monday night, and some pics of the final guitar will be put here, of course.


----------



## mag7 (May 30, 2011)

Hello all it been a while since I had not come

good just like that I put a small photo and I'll let our friend posted the rest


----------



## stormrider66 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Mag

Hi guys, 

it's time to show you the guitar; I'll make a review in the coming days, but I can tell you it's FANTASTIC!!! What a sound, never played a guitar like this before.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 30, 2011)

Rock solid dude.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 30, 2011)

Looks high end as hell!!! Love it man, congrats! Been waiting a long time to see this done.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 30, 2011)

Looks insane man.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 30, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 31, 2011)

Well, your luthier sure knows how to apply a fantastic finish... holy crap.


----------



## Totem_37 (May 31, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Well, your luthier sure knows how to apply a fantastic finish... holy crap.



That is reaaaaally well done...

Guitar looks great man!


----------



## 7 strings of wonder (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that I'm getting a zebrawood fretboard on my custom, my only worry is the feel. How does it feel, like what is it similar to?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 31, 2011)

Good god, that is one beautiful instrument.


----------



## Asrial (May 31, 2011)

That fretboard...
Zomg


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 31, 2011)

That axe is gorgeous man, congrats!


----------



## Khaine88 (May 31, 2011)

Fuck me looks absolutely amazing, great build story as well, massive congrats dude!


----------



## skeels (Jun 1, 2011)

What is nice guitar. I don't think will hear from him for a while he'll be holed up playing it.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 1, 2011)

7 strings of wonder said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm getting a zebrawood fretboard on my custom, my only worry is the feel. How does it feel, like what is it similar to?


Hello, the zebrawood is SO good!! Sounds very close to maple, very accurate and bright.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi to all of you guys,

I really want to thank you, for your comments, that made this thread alive, all along the building progress.

This guitar is so amazing, and sounds awesome!!

Sebastien has made the perfect guitar for me, I'll put a review here in the coming days, just let me the time to play it, and I'll give you my feelings about the Sebaston Scorpio.

Also, Sebastien is really happy, seeing how much you appreciate his work; he is a lutherie enthusiast, ans you can speak guitars, woods ... for hours with him. 

Sebastien wants to sincerely thank you!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 1, 2011)

That spalted top..... GOD DAMN.


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 2, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


>



Is that action for real? Holy crapballs.

get lots of fret buzz?



magnificent guitar, love the top.


----------



## orakle (Jun 2, 2011)

damn yeah this action, this is amazing


----------



## mag7 (Jun 4, 2011)

hello to you all

I go to the forum from time to time only. I do not speak English very well and I used a translator to help me. so my answer are rare

in all cases Sebastian and myself thank you followed the subject. which was open for you to discover the construction of this great guitar. if you have any questions feel I do best to respond.

conserne action there is no background noise and this is the real action of the guitar which is 1.5mm to 1mm and the low E on the high E

I hope you have more photos


----------



## Diggy (Jun 4, 2011)

VERY nice man!


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

some words about the action of the guitar; I show you a new picture, in a better angle. As said by Mag, the action runs from 1,5 mm for the low B string, to 1 mm to the high E. Combine this action with a very flat "C Modern" back contour, and you have a so easy to play 7 string guitar's neck. 

I can tell this, because the Sebaston Scorpio is my first seven string guitar, and I love it.

So the pic of the action





It's amazing how the strings reflect on the top's finish


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2011)

damn... that action is jamaican limbo low...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2011)

Aye, that is where I run my 6's, speaks of a great job if you can get it there without issue.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a pretty mighty neck angle, looks absolutely amazing though.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys

all on this guitar is amazing, Sebastien is a fantastic luthier, and the Scorpio is the best guitar I've purchased.

Just a little sound clip, to give you an idea how the guitar sounds. More will come later. This one was made just to answer questions on a french forum about the sound of the guitar, this is not a top quality, but I hope next ones will be better.

MP3 Player SoundClick

P.S: the weight of the guitar is 3,8kg = 8,38lb (if my conversion is good)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 7, 2011)

Great googly-moogly!

That's utterly and completely beautiful, and is exactly the vibe I'm going for when I have the cash for a custom, classy and beautiful looks, but still appropriate in a metal context.

In short: Oh hell yes.


----------



## space frog (Jun 7, 2011)

:jawdrops:

really this guitar is amazing!!

La guitare est superbe! L'action a l'air parfaite ça doit jouer tellement facilement. Félicitations!!


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 8, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Great googly-moogly!
> 
> That's utterly and completely beautiful, and is exactly the vibe I'm going for when I have the cash for a custom, classy and beautiful looks, but still appropriate in a metal context.
> 
> In short: Oh hell yes.



Thanks 

yes this guitar looks beautiful, and sounds so good; it's a pleasure to play a guitar like this, and a great moment when you hear it for the first time.


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 8, 2011)

space frog said:


> :jawdrops:
> 
> really this guitar is amazing!!
> 
> La guitare est superbe! L'action a l'air parfaite ça doit jouer tellement facilement. Félicitations!!


Merci,

effectivement, avec son action basse, le manche fin, cette guitare est très facile à prendre en main; c'est ma première guitare 7 cordes, et il est vrai que l'adaptation se passe très bien; le manche est un régal, dans l'esprit des Ibanez Wizzard, très facile à jouer pour moi.


----------



## space frog (Jun 8, 2011)

^Ca a couté combien, si c'est pas trop indiscret? Je viens de m'acheter une Carvin mais si jamais dans le futur j'ai envie d'une autre 7 cordes je pourrais peut-etre considérer une Sebaston


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 8, 2011)

space frog said:


> ^Ca a couté combien, si c'est pas trop indiscret? Je viens de m'acheter une Carvin mais si jamais dans le futur j'ai envie d'une autre 7 cordes je pourrais peut-etre considérer une Sebaston


La guitare + le fly case: 1715&#8364;

C'est un tarif exceptionnel ici pour une guitare de luthier de cette qualité, 100% custom, faite main (j'en reviens toujours pas de ce galbe de manche parfait entièrement réalisé à la rape...). Zéro CNC avec Sebastien.

Pour avoir vu 4 autres Sebaston (3 superstrats et 1 telecaster) lorsque je suis allé chercher la Scorpio, je peux te dire qu'il réalise un travail de superbe qualité; et si un jour tu optes pour une Sebaston, je pense que tu ne seras pas décu.

Est-ce que tu as lu le topic du "Sebaston user club" sur le forum du site guitariste.com? C'est une mine d'informations
Le Sebaston users Club, Gibson / ESP Eraser


----------



## space frog (Jun 8, 2011)

Merci pour les infos!
Je vais aller regarder ca


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 8, 2011)

space frog said:


> Merci pour les infos!
> Je vais aller regarder ca


Avec plaisir, 

si tu as besoin d'infos, n'hésites pas à me contacter


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi there,

a new soundclip avalaible here, all guitar parts played on the Scorpio
MP3 Player SoundClick[...]q=hi


----------



## mag7 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello to all

I wanted to say that we just added a section of the site to extract it it sound nome: "extraits sonore"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds awesome man, very jealous!


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 17, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Sounds awesome man, very jealous!




And will sound better and better in the next months

So now that you have heard it, i'll make a short review:

So what I asked my luthier was a guitar with a lot of precision, and a "sharp" sound. Sebastien immediately says "you need a walnut guitar body".
Ok let's go for this, even if I never played a guitar with a walnut body, I was confident... And for the fretboard, hmmmmm, zebrawood? How does this sound? Sebastien tell me very close to maple, a lot of brightness, and looks awesome...ok

I have to say, that Sebastien perfectly matched what I was looking for....The Scorpio is so awesome

As I said prevously, this is my first seven string, and I was a little anxious about how I will acclimate with the neck....I have to say, that all is going well, I really like the "C modern" back contour that Sebastien made; combined with a thin neck (for a 7) it's a pleasure to play. 

As you know, if you've followed all this thread (and thanks for that guys ), the pickups were specially designed for this guitar. It's a modified version of the SP CUSTOM Chaosland 2. The output level is a bit lower, so there is more dynamism in the sound; we also asked for more harmonics, in a way a more opened sound, for this Alnico V pickup.

The result is a fantastic guitar, easy to play, with a low action. 
The Scorpio sounds exactly as I want, very precise and bright, with a lot of sustain. The finishes are perfect! And it's the same thing for the fretting process.

The Best guitar I've got, with a more balanced sound from low to high strings, in regard of my previous guitar: a BC RICH Stealth Chuck Schuldiner Custom Shop.

Sebastien, you made an awesome job!! Thanks and congrats


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 23, 2011)

I never knew that what was once a tree could give me such a boner. TWANG!


----------



## stormrider66 (Jun 26, 2011)

mag7 said:


> yes 4 months, sometimes it's a little less depending on the progress of other projects.
> 
> if you have any questions feel free to violin ask, I answer the best, I registered for it





unclejemima218 said:


> I never knew that what was once a tree could give me such a boner. TWANG!


----------

